# He's attractive and treats me right but now i am losing interest



## imskyhiii (Apr 8, 2015)

So there is this new guy that likes me and he is a really nice guy and he is also very good looking. For some reason once i see him being even nicer to me and not flirting with other girls and stuff i kind of lose interest. That is really sad because this always happens to me. Once a nice guy talks to me and shows he isnt an ******* i push him away for some ******* i want to mess with for a night and then catch feelings for days later.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think you're trolling now tbh.

If you're serious then that's a big issue you need to work on, sounds like you're only attracted to unattainable guys. Personally I don't like it when guys I like flirt with other people. I guess a lot of people do that casually now though as a joke or whatever, or if they're responding to someone else being playful, so I'd try to consider that but certainly if they seem serious that's a turn off.


----------



## Denzoy (Dec 29, 2015)

If you are losing interest already, then dont even bother with him.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Fear of commitment? Wouldn't be surprising, at your age, maybe keep things less serious and play the field.


----------



## imskyhiii (Apr 8, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think you're trolling now tbh.


I promise you im not. This is 100% true.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You like bad boys, so what. Many girls do.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

imskyhiii said:


> I promise you im not. This is 100% true.


Doesn't seem surprising enough to be trolling lol, women are looking for excitement, as their primary criteria in a partner. He's not exciting anymore. Story as old as time.


----------



## OohSexyLady (Mar 7, 2016)

As human beings we tend to want what we don't have. We tend to think that the grass is always greener elsewhere. Often that is just not true. Have you considered that this may have to do with your relationship with your father/parents/primary caretaker? For example my father was a gambling addict. Children of addicts often like partners that have "risky" personalities that keep them guessing because it feels similar to their experience as a child. To be honest I have noticed this pull in me between wanting an "angel" and a "devil" at the same time which is partially because of this tendency. Maybe you have something similar. Sometimes I think I subconsciously worry about "corrupting" an "innocent" partner too because of repressive sexual messages in my mind from being raised in a conservative Christian tradition. Sometimes I think maybe I just like these "spicy" personalities because it's just fin! I guess what I am saying is you'll probably make some mistakes along the way and that's alright, but look within because it doesn't feel good to be controlled by subconscious motivators that you're not aware of and let that basic programming rule your decision making.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

imskyhiii said:


> I promise you im not. This is 100% true.


OK then well you say you're attracted to *******s though, which isn't a good thing really, depending on your definition. If you just want to have sex with them then it doesn't really matter I guess (as long as they treat you OK,) but if you actually want something other than sex then it's a bad idea to start one with a guy like that.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

We want most that which we cannot have.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

i don't like it either, but I think it makes a lot of sense. particularly for those of us with low self-esteem. this is what usually passes through my subconscious: this person likes me _a lot_; i'm a piece of sh!t; there must be something wrong with him. 
and somebody on here told me something that I think is true: (1) we start out with mild interest in an Unattainable; (2) the Unattainable proves his unattainability by being elusive in small or big ways; (3) this makes us put more value on his approval: if we win him over now, we've proved our worth in some way. it would feel so good.
and then that's it, we're screwed. we're hypersensitive to every sign of rejection from this person. he is the grand prize, even if we would have been just as interested in his personality as the nicer men if we got to know him.
I think the best way to overcome this is to be aware of it, and over time, you'll be able to judge bad/presumptuous decisions before you make them. you're already aware so that's good.
don't feel bad about yourself, just try to be in control of your feelings.


----------



## Genevievee (Jan 7, 2016)

Seems like you are trying to antagonize the notorious SaS nice guys


----------



## imskyhiii (Apr 8, 2015)

pied vert said:


> i don't like it either, but I think it makes a lot of sense. particularly for those of us with low self-esteem. this is what usually passes through my subconscious: this person likes me _a lot_; i'm a piece of sh!t; there must be something wrong with him.
> and somebody on here told me something that I think is true: (1) we start out with mild interest in an Unattainable; (2) the Unattainable proves his unattainability by being elusive in small or big ways; (3) this makes us put more value on his approval: if we win him over now, we've proved our worth in some way. it would feel so good.
> and then that's it, we're screwed. we're hypersensitive to every sign of rejection from this person. he is the grand prize, even if we would have been just as interested in his personality as the nicer men if we got to know him.


you literally just described my life ever since i got to college oh no lol


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

I do this all the time and I know it not only hurts me but it hurts the other person as well. I think for issues like this we need help to try and get over this. I don't think it's normal... It's very self-destructive. I wish I didn't have such low self esteem bc I feel like this wouldn't happen to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Genevievee said:


> Seems like you are trying to antagonize the notorious SaS nice guys


^ This.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

This does seem convenient. The girl who likes the a-holes is a belief by many a nice guy/"nice guy". It's, in actuality, a rarity. But here we are. Eh. You're 18. You'll get beatin' up by it enough sooner or later. And that good guy you like will be in a serious relationship with someone worth his time when you come out of your zone, which you then beat yourself up more than usual. We can be so awful to ourselves. Don't know what to tell you really.

I've heard horror stories, but in cases that girls are dating a-holes, it's usually because they don't know he's two-faced and have no idea what he's really like.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

nice guys are boring. <3 thugs..


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

you probably dont like this guy for the person he is but for the rush he evoked in you at the beginning. 
or your self esteem is so low that you think lowly of the people who like you.
...or you just werent that interested to begin with, and now that sh*t is getting real you actually realise it :3


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Yo I hear ya sis me too
Dem beta white bois thinkin they can get into these pants LOL
there is a height requirement for this ride and its 6'0  & I ain't datin no bag-a bones either, I like ma men ripped, like real men!!!
I only want Chad and Tyrone's dicks inside me <3 <3 <3


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

It's typical at that age to not want dates being clingy, acting like married couples. Later on though do you think you'll be able to settle down with one of these nice guys or will you struggle with the commitment, sacrificing some of your instincts for the long term health of your relationship and your kids as well?


----------



## Nimander (Feb 17, 2016)

imskyhiii said:


> So there is this new guy that likes me and he is a really nice guy and he is also very good looking. For some reason once i see him being even nicer to me and not flirting with other girls and stuff i kind of lose interest. That is really sad because this always happens to me. Once a nice guy talks to me and shows he isnt an ******* i push him away for some ******* i want to mess with for a night and then catch feelings for days later.


Does the new guy turn you on sexually at all? You said he's attractive, but you lost interest - my guess is he comes off as asexual. Have you seen him ever flirting with anybody?

This kind of situation is just... wrong. But there is little to be done about it. A guy is very attractive and may prove to be a sex god if given a chance, but he simply doesn't send right signals. And women can only read the signals, not his ****ing mind. It's kind of tragic, really.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Attraction can be fleeting... often inexplicably so...
If it's not there, it's not there. Move on.

You wouldn't be the first girl in history to be stuck on 'bad boys', especially as a teenager. This may change as you get into your 20s.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm assuming it's a serious topic. Most likely you have some buried issues such as not believing yourself to be worthy of being liked/loved or perhaps you fear commitment so you push them away. You will need to work with this in order to find yourself in a healthy relationship one day.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

imskyhiii said:


> So there is this new guy that likes me and he is a really nice guy and he is also very good looking*. For some reason once i see him being even nicer to me and not flirting with other girls and stuff i kind of lose interest.* That is really sad because this always happens to me. Once a nice guy talks to me and shows he isnt an ******* i push him away for some ******* i want to mess with for a night and then catch feelings for days later.


This is why you mgtow gentlemen. This is how almost all women think, and how can you love that? You either go your own way or have to resort to treating them like **** so they like you, and unless your a natural ******* it gets old fast.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

<3 fat wallet


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

oldest story ever. typical female. From my personal relationships experience

the girls i treat badly, told them no. did what i wanted and never listened to, cheated on them constantly 
. Those females adored me- treated me the best, always wanting to win my approval. 

the girls i was super nice to , treated with respect and never cheated on treated me the worst and broke my heart .They didnt care because they already had my approval.

nice is boring.


----------



## nameless3903787489796 (Sep 6, 2013)

imskyhiii said:


> So there is this new guy that likes me and he is a really nice guy and he is also very good looking. For some reason once i see him being even nicer to me and not flirting with other girls and stuff i kind of lose interest. That is really sad because this always happens to me. Once a nice guy talks to me and shows he isnt an ******* i push him away for some ******* i want to mess with for a night and then catch feelings for days later.


He sounds like my ideal guy. Give me his address.

If you don't want him then I'll have him.


----------



## imskyhiii (Apr 8, 2015)

andretti said:


> the girls i treat badly, told them no. did what i wanted and never listened to, cheated on them constantly
> . Those females adored me- treated me the best, always wanting to win my approval.


makes sense i guess its more fun trying to win the approval than just have it just like that


----------



## imskyhiii (Apr 8, 2015)

I guess it could also be the fact that the guy i find attractive is not even my type. Im more into white guys and that is just my preference and i am trying to like him but i just cant...


----------



## imskyhiii (Apr 8, 2015)

Nimander said:


> Does the new guy turn you on sexually at all? You said he's attractive, but you lost interest - my guess is he comes off as asexual. Have you seen him ever flirting with anybody?
> .


He doesn't turn me on sexually at all not even a little bit. And i havent seen him flirt with anyone but at this point if i did see him i wouldn't even be mad cause im not interested. I think it is also the point that this guy is always following me around and i do not like that. I want some space.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 17, 2016)

imskyhiii said:


> He doesn't turn me on sexually at all not even a little bit. And i havent seen him flirt with anyone but at this point if i did see him i wouldn't even be mad cause im not interested. I think it is also the point that this guy is always following me around and i do not like that. I want some space.


And here we have it. The guy probably didn't have a role model to show him how to embrace his sexuality. There is really nothing wrong with the fact that you are not attracted to him.

For his sake I hope he learns how to be more open with his sexuality.

And you I advise to stay away from both guys that don't turn you on and the jerks. There's plenty of people in this world and I'm sure you will meet great guys who attract you as well.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

who doesn't like white guys???


----------



## jacobmikiya (May 2, 2016)

We're used to finishing last, it's okay


----------



## AngelicAngel21 (Jan 24, 2016)

Everyone knows that if you're a guy you can only be one of two things:
Nice Guy or Thug.
No middle ground /s

Most of these "nice guys" are just *******s with a victim complex. Don't feel bad about your dating preferences. Don't let these "nice guys" here or anywhere else guilt trip you. Lol the guys here will never date someone they don't find attractive. Remember that.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

AngelicAngel21 said:


> Lol the guys here will never date someone they don't find attractive. Remember that.


Neither will you.

Now what?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr. Pepe said:


> Neither will you.
> 
> Now what?


her post screams Hypocrisy.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

For the ones who asked, she will like #3, this is what I was talking about.


----------



## AngelicAngel21 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mr. Pepe said:


> Neither will you.
> 
> Now what?


I won't date anyone I'm not attracted to and I'm not afraid to admit it. I'm tired of the double standards. Guys need to stop with their guilt trips. I know from experience that "nice guys" are emotional manipulators and hypocrites.


----------



## AngelicAngel21 (Jan 24, 2016)

M0rbid said:


> her post screams Hypocrisy.


Lol no my post is very realistic. Men aren't going to lower their standards so why should women lower ours? Go on any pua/rp/MRA type website. They have no problem finding the tiniest thing no matter if real or imagined to not date or bash a woman. Women are supposed to bend and break for men and ask for nothing but kindness in return. Give me a break. That's just not realistic! No woman or MAN owes anyone romantic or sexual attention.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Oun


AngelicAngel21 said:


> I won't date anyone I'm not attracted to and I'm not afraid to admit it. I'm tired of the double standards. Guys need to stop with their guilt trips. I know from experience that "nice guys" are emotional manipulators and hypocrites.


Okay. You admit that what I said is true.

The other nonsense you're babbling on about is not even remotely grounded as fact and is only your so called "experience" lol. You better try hard and level up then and stop worrying about what you think certain guys think or do.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mr. Pepe said:


> Okay. You admit that what I said is true.
> 
> The other nonsense you're babbling about is not even remotely fact and is only your so called "experience" lol. You better level up then and stop worrying about what you think certain guys think or do.


Stop talking me ffs


----------



## AngelicAngel21 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mr. Pepe said:


> Oun
> 
> Okay. You admit that what I said is true.
> 
> The other nonsense you're babbling on about is not even remotely grounded as fact and is only your so called "experience" lol. You better try hard and level up then and stop worrying about what you think certain guys think or do.


First off dear I never denied anything. Second off you need to learn that women don't owe you ****. You seem to be taking this thread to heart. Its as if you think op made this thread to personally attack you lol. I love how "nice guys" true traits shine through when they can't get women to kiss their ***. You seem really bitter.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

AngelicAngel21 said:


> First off dear I never denied anything. Second off you need to learn that women don't owe you ****. You seem to be taking this thread to heart. Its as if you think op made this thread to personally attack you lol. I love how "nice guys" true traits shine through when they can't get women to kiss their ***. You seem really bitter.


1. Uhm.. okay...

2. I don't need to learn anything actually as I could care less about women right now. I have real issues to worry about like maintaining a roof over my bloody head and having a nice cozy bed to sleep in... oh and farming and organizing my memes.

3. What thread am I in again? Lol. This was like 2 days ago and yet I'm still replying to nonsense in here.

4. I'm a nice guy? Lol. I never knew this.. man.. I must not have a mean bone in my body. Er.. you must be a real mean woman offline. You should get laid and take a break from this website. Don't worry. A "nice guy" might give you a chance.

5. Bitter? You must be new here. I'm Mr. Pepe.

But....

You seem like a nincompoop.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mr. Pepe said:


> 1. Uhm.. okay...
> 
> 2. I don't need to learn anything actually as I could care less about women right now. I have real issues to worry about like maintaining a roof over my bloody head and having a nice cozy bed to sleep in.
> 
> ...











stop stalkin me or i call the popo


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Proof that nice guys get **** on and ashole guys with huge egos get everything they want in life


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

troll/10


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

probably offline said:


> troll/10


they fell for it, even i did it.. gg


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

LemonBones said:


> Proof that nice guys on SAS get **** on and ashole guys with huge egos get everything they want in life


this


----------



## AngelicAngel21 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mr. Pepe said:


> 1. Uhm.. okay...
> 
> 2. I don't need to learn anything actually as I could care less about women right now. I have real issues to worry about like maintaining a roof over my bloody head and having a nice cozy bed to sleep in... oh and farming and organizing my memes.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## AngelicAngel21 (Jan 24, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> stop stalkin me or i call the popo


muh nice guyzz feelzz! Why won't these sl*tz date me. Im niiiiiice!!


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

AngelicAngel21 said:


> muh nice guyzz feelzz! Why won't these sl*tz date me. Im niiiiiice!!


yeh boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii xdddddddddddddddd


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

You know, I'm gonna be honest, I do the same thing with girls, so I don't think she's trolling. But not because they are "too nice" or whatever. I've had maybe 3-4 girls start randomly sending signals my way. And I never went through with it, because of anxiety. It's so uncomfortable when someone starts suddenly acting like you're already dating, you don't even get a chance to get to know them, and all of a sudden you have all this pressure to flirt with them and bring things to the next level, before you even know if you have a connection with them or not. I never fall for b****y girls or whatever, but I do tend to go for girls who are out of my reach over girls who act like that with me. And I'm not someone who enjoys the "chase" or whatever either, like at all. So, maybe it's just a side effect of anxiety?


----------



## imskyhiii (Apr 8, 2015)

So turns out this dude was talking to my other friend also so im kind of happy for not being attracted to him like that. lol


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice guys finish last. I said it once, I'll say it again. 


(I'm joking) I realize I sound so interested in dating & relationships but I honestly don't want one at the moment.  when will I be banned from this site? I feel it coming very soon. even though I'm not really a bad person, I just don't feel like I'm going to last long here.


----------

